
YUI Version 2.2.0 Released - bootload
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2007/02/20/yui-220-released/
======
jaggederest
Bit old news isn't it? I've been playing with this since march.

It's good stuff, especially the CSS files make it easy to really define what
you want. Not as sure about the javascript, myself, but then I haven't used it
as heavily. I tend to just go with bare-metal javascript as/when needed.

~~~
bootload
_'... Bit old news isn't it? I've been playing with this since march. ...'_

the release news is, but quite a few yc companies use the api so it might be
of interest. nice thing with this set of tools is a) open source and b) not
dependent on a closed service. what do you use for calendering? (showing 'foo'
items on a particular date?)

